# Bulova



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Once in a while, one of these comes up for auction.

It is somewhat unique with its *'pie crust'* bezel and elongated lugs.

*31mm* case diameter not including the crown and

*38mm* lug tip to lug tip.

The case back, maybe because of it's design is prone to wear through

but ones in good condition are still out there.

I had the dial redone and put a new crystal on. It's keeping good time with its

clean, strong running *10AK* movement.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

My kind of watch. Simply beautiful!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a really nice piece of kit love the case. :thumbsup:


----------

